# MagLite's Current Warranty Policy!



## Lenp (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum but I have been a Warranty Service Center for Maglite for several years, so here is some information just to clear up the new MagLite policy changes

In March of this year (2013) some new policy changes affected both the customer and the warranty service centers.
The 'Lifetime Warranty' that covered just about everything on your flashlight has changed. In the past, battery corrosion damage was covered if the batteries were from one of the big three, Duracell, Eveready or Rayovac. Actually, they did not offer the coverage; it was a courtesy extension of the battery manufacturer's warranty for the MagLite customer.

Under the present policy, this battery damage coverage is limited to Rayovac batteries, if the battery can be determined to be still within it's expiration date. In effect, that is still not much coverage since getting the batteries out unscathed so the date can be determined is usually impossible. Along with this change was the deletion of the glass lens and reflector from warranty coverage for the rechargeable units. 

Next, according to this new policy, if a corrosion damaged unit was to be repaired, the cost of repair parts was borne by the owner.
Unfortunately, coupled with all this was a drastic parts price increase for repair parts, not only at the retail level, but also at the Service Center level. So much in fact that a barrel and tail cap now costs a Service Center as much as a replacement flashlight at Wal-mart, but the retail pricing went up just a moderate amount!
Why and what was the logic behind all this? Only Mag Industries knows....

So, if you send a leaker in for repairs, it will not be repaired free. Their web site mentions that but we still get rotted units in for service every day. Our non-Mag approved personal policy is if it can be repaired with minimal effort and made serviceable we do it, but if metal parts are required the customer must pay, and they usually decline due to cost.

The good side is that under current policies, every unit that is received gets a switch change, working or not. If the service center does not change the switch, we don't get paid (little that it is!). 
The old mechanical recharger switches are now obsolete and not in production, but they are being upgraded with a replacement electronic switch and tail cap spring. This new switch offers several programmable modes like, flash, dim, SOS, momentary. The switches in the other product line are unchanged.

About the Warranty Service Center...
We operate under MagLite guidelines for the most part. Most service centers have other business interests since you cannot live on MagLite repair money. If you go to the MagLite web site there is a WSC finder that will locate the nearest service centers to you. We are located on the East Coast and currently have the MD, PA, DE, DC, VA, and parts of surrounding areas, but, we will service units shipped in from anyplace. We carry extensive parts for the Mini’s, incandescent and LED C/D’s and the 6 volt recharger. 

In accordance with the Maglite Warranty Service Center policies, no service center only stocks parts for the incandescent mini Mags, the incandescent C & D in all cell counts, the D 2 and 3 cell LED and the 6 volt recharger and it’s accessories. Only black exterior parts are stocked. Anything else gets shipped to the service center at the factory in CA.

If you send a unit to any service center please include your return address and contact info INSIDE the package. We must ship all but the Mini-Mags back via UPS, and they will not deliver to a P.O. box, so give a physical address. You would be surprised how many units we get that the only customer information is that it was shipped from Staples, Office depot or a shipping store. Guess they live there!

MagLite still pays the return shipping and all parts, with the exceptions noted, are free. We must turn in a part to receive credit or else we are charged for it. We cannot ship free parts, like the factory might, but we can sell most parts. With the new policies, there will likely be no flashlight replacements as in the past. 


If there are any future changes in the MagLite warranty policy. I’ll make an effort to post them as well.


Thanks,

Any questions, comments...Fire them off!


----------



## bladerunner (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Lenp...welcome to CPF. Thanks for all that current info. All my Mags are up and working well...maybe not the solitaire,but that's OK. In todays day and age...everything does change...thanks again.


----------



## Theron (Sep 24, 2013)

We have Malkoff now. Who need MagLite?


----------



## Sgt Lumpy (Sep 24, 2013)

A replacement new Mag, any size, costs less than the price of shipping, waiting, buying new parts. I've always looked at the Mag guarantee as simply a statement of their build quality. They don't break, I've certainly tried. My 30 year old Mags are still working like they did when they were hanging off my Sam Brown. I had no idea they had "Warranty Service Centers". I can't imagine there being enough repairs or service needed to support such a network.


Sgt Lumpy


----------



## Lenp (Sep 24, 2013)

Sgt Lumpy said:


> I can't imagine there being enough repairs or service needed to support such a network.



Yes, there is a world wide network of Warranty Service Stations. In the three years we have been a WSC we have serviced over 1,000 units. Many are from police and security organizations that still rely on the rechargers. It is a dependable unit, and has a charger cradle that can be vehicle or line powered. 
Well, maybe it's not such a bright, or modern light, but, in a skirmish, it hits well


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 24, 2013)

Sgt Lumpy said:


> A replacement new Mag, any size, costs less than the price of shipping, waiting, buying new parts. I've always looked at the Mag guarantee as simply a statement of their build quality. They don't break, I've certainly tried. My 30 year old Mags are still working like they did when they were hanging off my Sam Brown. I had no idea they had "Warranty Service Centers". I can't imagine there being enough repairs or service needed to support such a network.
> 
> 
> Sgt Lumpy




I've had plenty break, but, I can be hard on stuff...and they certainly broke less than the cheap plastic alternatives, etc. I think they are well made, and, as mentioned, the majority of the damge being repaired is because they use Alka-leaks....and as everyone should know by now, Alka-Leaks wreck flashlights when the electrolyte leaks out and corrodes stuff.

I have some mags in my rotation, modded, and use Nimhs in them instead to avoid the corrosion issues.


Lenp - Thanks so much for the info!

I hear Mag is upgrading the entire line up soon, any news on the progress?


----------



## T45 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have 6 maglites, a collection of 2,3, and 4 D cells, and one C cell. They have always worked and whenever I had a battery leak I sent it back to get repaired/replaced for free. On one memorable occasion I found a mini mag AA in the trash with a stuck and corroded battery in it and got it repaired. Gave it to a co-worker who likes Mini Mags. There are people who complain about maglites, but those things LAST.


----------



## etc (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a 2D that just stopped working, not a battery leaker issue. 

Where do I send it to? Is there a center close to me on the east coast, in Maryland or VA?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 10, 2015)

etc said:


> I have a 2D that just stopped working, not a battery leaker issue.
> 
> Where do I send it to? Is there a center close to me on the east coast, in Maryland or VA?


Clean your switch. A quick search engine will turn up some tutorial videos. Grease it with nyogel, no-ox-id, or something like that before re-assembly.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 11, 2015)

etc said:


> I have a 2D that just stopped working, not a battery leaker issue.
> 
> Where do I send it to? Is there a center close to me on the east coast, in Maryland or VA?



I'd walk into any big box store where where your model is still on the shelf, Target, walmart, Home Depot, lowes , sears etc. & they will replace it even without a receipt. Of course it probably has to still be a currently manufactured model for that to work, or at least sold there recently.

apart from that tactic, I treat maglites as disposables. Not a slight either, as they make edc's unmatched by any manufacturer for my purposes/preferences. I just mean disposable for the price & what they are, level of quality, I don't think I'd ever bother with a maglite warranty or spend the time and money mailing one off somewhere especially.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Sep 24, 2015)

etc said:


> I have a 2D that just stopped working, not a battery leaker issue.
> 
> 
> Where do I send it to? Is there a center close to me on the east coast, in Maryland or VA?



I have two forms saved as PDF for warranty returns but I can't seem to get them to post here. PM me if you want them via email. This is the address on the forms and where I've previously sent some lights for repairs. 


Mag Instrument Inc,
Attn: Warranty Department
2001 S. Hellman Avenue
Ontario, CA 91761


----------



## etc (Nov 9, 2015)

PM sent.

I also have another Mag that has the dreaded battery leaker issues, would Maglite warrant something like that?


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2015)

leon2245 said:


> I'd walk into any big box store where where your model is still on the shelf, Target, walmart, Home Depot, lowes , sears etc. & they will replace it even without a receipt. Of course it probably has to still be a currently manufactured model for that to work, or at least sold there recently.
> 
> apart from that tactic, I treat maglites as disposables. Not a slight either, as they make edc's unmatched by any manufacturer for my purposes/preferences. I just mean disposable for the price & what they are, level of quality, I don't think I'd ever bother with a maglite warranty or spend the time and money mailing one off somewhere especially.



^^ I'm with this!
But I can see where it's not in some folks budget to just go out and plunk down $35 for a new 2D. 

Actually I've yet to have a mag fail other than when trying to do something it wasn't meant for like spike it on my driveway when mad about something else...or breaking a switch in a mini mag trying to install a drop in wrong.

Far as I know they go to California for repairs.

Hey PAS1, have you tried sanding all contact points?
Could be the switch failed on ya. Rare, but it _does_ happen.


----------



## Jash (Nov 10, 2015)

Hehe.... I've voided all my Maglite's warranties.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 10, 2015)

Why Maglite would warranty damage from any battery is beyond me anyway. There are so many crappy leaky alkalines out there, that's just asking for trouble. Really, all they can expect to warranty is what they manufacture themselves. Maybe they should put a disclaimer on the package and say that they recommend lithium batteries, otherwise you need to keep an eye on the alkalines.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 10, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Why Maglite would warranty damage from any battery is beyond me anyway. There are so many crappy leaky alkalines out there, that's just asking for trouble. Really, all they can expect to warranty is what they manufacture themselves. Maybe they should put a disclaimer on the package and say that they recommend lithium batteries, otherwise you need to keep an eye on the alkalines.


They can't do that when some of their lights fry on NiMH. NiMH and Lithium primary handle amp draw far better than alkalines, that's the problem and they don't design to account for it in a lot of their models.

Mag took the halfway step of saying "okay, we only endorse Rayovac" or whatever. The full step would be Maglite brand alkalines (if that's what they insist on using.) Me? I'd just design the things to take NiMH and be done with it.


----------



## xxo (Nov 10, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> They can't do that when some of their lights fry on NiMH. NiMH and Lithium primary handle amp draw far better than alkalines, that's the problem and they don't design to account for it in a lot of their models.




Which ones fry with NiMHs?


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 11, 2015)

xxo said:


> Which ones fry with NiMHs?


Don't have a list, but have seen several writeups saying "no nimh." Mind boggling.

AFAIK, the only Maglites officially supporting NiMH are the Magchargers (and they want you to buy the Maglite pack so they made it a funky size.)

I don't understand this move. I really don't.

Here's an example of Mag not really supporting nimh. The light didn't fry in this case:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?362655-Weird-problem-with-Maglite-XL50

IIRC, Mag says not to use NiMH OR lithium primaries.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 11, 2015)

Mag Lite + Alkaleaks = more sales.

Because they're fairly inexpensive many will just buy a new one in todays disposabale societys.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 11, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Mag Lite + Alkaleaks = more sales.
> 
> Because they're fairly inexpensive many will just buy a new one in todays disposabale societys.



Someday an alien ship will discover Earth and they'll come down to investigate only to find the entire surface of the earth dark and covered with mountains of spent Maglites that have leaky goo inside.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 11, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Someday an alien ship will discover Earth and they'll come down to investigate only to find the entire surface of the earth dark and covered with mountains of spent Maglites that have leaky goo inside.


Meanwhile, the elite forces of Surefire still operate operationally. 

Seriously though, were I upper management at Maglite I'd fire some engineers over the new "we will support rechargeables and very specifically lithium ions and we're the most modification friendly company out there plus we're going to stop suing people and win by being the best" policy. It's preventing them from being top tier, IMHO.


----------



## xxo (Nov 11, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Don't have a list, but have seen several writeups saying "no nimh." Mind boggling.
> 
> AFAIK, the only Maglites officially supporting NiMH are the Magchargers (and they want you to buy the Maglite pack so they made it a funky size.)
> 
> ...



I have owned at one time or another: Many incan Mags, including several D cell models going back to 1984, many 2AA & 2 AAA Mini Mags, several Solitaires along with LEDs including a LED Solitaire, 2AA/3AA mini Mags, Mini Mag pros, 2D Mag Pros, 3D's 2nd​ Gens, ML125 , ML 300 /3rd​ Gen, Mag Tac and an XL50. For the last 15 years I have used all of them almost exclusively with NiMH's and Energizer AAA/AA lithiums....never had a problem. It could be argued that lithiums and possibly NiMH's as well could shorten the life of incan bulbs, but again I have never had a problem that I have noticed. And the ML125 runs on either it's own NiMH battery or alkaline C's so there is nothing inherent with Mags that makes them incompatible with NiMHs as long as they are the right voltages.  


 There have been numerous reviews, some by members here, of Mag LEDs using NiHM and Energizer lithiums with no reported incidents. 

 
Here's what Mag states about batteries in their XL50 manual:  


• *Use only alkaline batteries from a reputable manufacturer. *• Do not use
different brands of batteries in the same flashlight. • When replacing
batteries, always replace the whole set. • *Do not use rechargeable or*
*reuseable alkaline batteries. *• Do not try to recharge batteries that are
not specifically designed to be recharged.


It seems to me that it is easier for Mag to recommend alkalines, which is what they are designed for and what the vast majority of their customers will use, than to test/recommend NiMH and Enegizer Lithiumsthat only a small percentage of customers will ever use. And when they recommend lithiums there will be people who try to use 3.7V lithium Ions and fry something for real.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 11, 2015)

The two lights (AA incans) I returned to mag weren't covered under warranty due to some battery leakage however they do have an upgrade program where lights, not covered under warranty, can be exchanged/upgraded at factory cost. If I recall right the AA incan replacements would have been ~$8 each with LED lights being ~ $13-$18 depending on model (97lm, Pro, Pro+). Inquiring about the coverage/warranty/upgrades mag recommended I contact the battery manufacturer as to the damage caused by the leaking batteries stating they sometimes compensate for loss. I did and the company (Duracell), to my surprise, issued compensation for the loss in the form of manufacturer credit for their products and a pre-paid Visa for the light's value.


----------



## 1DaveN (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the information, Lenp.

I'd be interested to know why Mag dropped Duracell and Energizer from leak coverage. Is it because they think Rayovac are better quality and leak less, or some kind of politics between the companies? I don't use alkalines as a rule, but I keep a small boatload of them around for the unexpected.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 11, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> Thanks for the information, Lenp.
> 
> I'd be interested to know why Mag dropped Duracell and Energizer from leak coverage. Is it because they think Rayovac are better quality and leak less, or some kind of politics between the companies? I don't use alkalines as a rule, but I keep a small boatload of them around for the unexpected.



Because rayovacs are of USA manufacture. Funny enough, from my experience rayovacs have leaked the most frequently. Had a fresh pack exp out a few years, leaked in the pack.


----------



## swampgator (Nov 29, 2015)

Dad's MagCharger needed warranty work a few years back. From memory, I think I paid $9 to ship it to the warranty center. The only thing I think that came back as original was the body and head. The warranty center replaced every thing else except the battery pack. Plus paid shipping back.

So for $9 he basically got back a new MagCharger.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

xxo said:


> I have owned at one time or another: Many incan Mags, including several D cell models going back to 1984, many 2AA & 2 AAA Mini Mags, several Solitaires along with LEDs including a LED Solitaire, 2AA/3AA mini Mags, Mini Mag pros, 2D Mag Pros, 3D's 2nd​ Gens, ML125 , ML 300 /3rd​ Gen, Mag Tac and an XL50. For the last 15 years I have used all of them almost exclusively with NiMH's and Energizer AAA/AA lithiums....never had a problem. It could be argued that lithiums and possibly NiMH's as well could shorten the life of incan bulbs, but again I have never had a problem that I have noticed. And the ML125 runs on either it's own NiMH battery or alkaline C's so there is nothing inherent with Mags that makes them incompatible with NiMHs as long as they are the right voltages.
> 
> 
> There have been numerous reviews, some by members here, of Mag LEDs using NiHM and Energizer lithiums with no reported incidents.
> ...



^^ The voice of reason. Well stated.



swampgator said:


> Dad's MagCharger needed warranty work a few years back. From memory, I think I paid $9 to ship it to the warranty center. The only thing I think that came back as original was the body and head. The warranty center replaced every thing else except the battery pack. Plus paid shipping back.
> 
> So for $9 he basically got back a new MagCharger.



^^ Good to know. 
That's pretty cool.

I've never had an issue with a Mag that wasn't my doing. 

Now I don't beat up a Mag like I do some other lights. Most are for lights out situations or shelf queens these days, but I have known and read about owners who put 'em through regular use for years without fail. 
I used to use a mini mag (I still have btw) in the 90's when LED was considered a fad. Back then the purple output was about as bright as the incan and was annoying to say the least. 
To this day the incan solitaires are still hanging on nails at various places in my home and still work everytime I twist the little cap.


----------



## swampgator (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ The voice of reason. Well stated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biggest issue with non LED Mags was battery related, in my experience. Leave a battery in over a year and it'd leak and seize up the tube. 
Even with the MagCharger, nine times out of ten it was dead battery pack that was the issue. 

Like I said, I only used the warranty on my Dad's MagCharger. It was his go-to light for everything. Pretty much everything else I can fix myself. Or at least could have before the new LED Mags came along.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe I'm stuck in time or something, but I think the newer LED mags are *too* bright.

So I buy incan models and install drop in modules.
I have some newer models. But end up giving those away.


----------



## roverich (Dec 6, 2015)

Duracell used to warrenty anything there batterys leaked in . Worked in a pawn shop and a fluke multimeter was left in pawn for a couple years , When we popped it for non payment of storage the battery was corroded bad , sent it to Duracell and they sent us a new meter ..This was years ago though so it may have changed ...


----------



## radar696 (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Maybe I'm stuck in time or something, but I think the newer LED mags are *too* bright.
> 
> So I buy incan models and install drop in modules.
> I have some newer models. But end up giving those away.



I have a pair of golden colored 2-C mags that I got quite a few years back through one of Camel cigarettes gift deals.
So just last year I found a couple of Phillips LED drop-ins that are a little blue in color but I don't think I've had to replace the batteries since I put them in.
I don't think they are any brighter than the original bulbs but I'm very happy with the battery life.

I will admit that I don't use these lights everyday, I keep one in each of the vehicles for those important moments.

Oh, and I have been using Rayovac as by battery of choice for quite a few years now.
I just couldn't swallow the higher price points or the fact that the life of the Rayovac's is basically the same.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

More love for the Rayovac. Yesssss!

Ima start a Rayovac collection next.

I agree the upgraded little incan mags are never gonna get you arrested for strobing airliners...but indeed, the battery life thing allows it to pay for the upgrade, but more importantly (probably to you too radar) there's still plenty of juice left in your old faithful standby when you actually need it.


----------



## xxo (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Maybe I'm stuck in time or something, but I think the newer LED mags are *too* bright.
> 
> So I buy incan models and install drop in modules.
> I have some newer models. But end up giving those away.



I have a couple of old D cell Mags with the $4 Rayovac LED PR upgrades.....I keep them for hurricane duty for their super long run times and the ability to use both D cells and AA's (with adapters).

But the new ML300 has the old incan Mags beat IMHO.....I keep mine programmed to function set 3 so I have momentary, full power and eco mode. The 58 lumen Eco mode is enough light for about 95% of everyday flashlight use but the full power mode is always a click or two away if needed.


----------

